# TORTOISE MEATBALLS



## DeanS (Jan 8, 2012)

So...I'm sure you all remember when I introduced Tortoise Lasagne more than a year ago. Well, as time goes by, you acquire new knowledge and hone your craft. With that being said...I now introduce you to Tortoise Meatballs! 

First you add tortoise chow (I prefer 3/4 Mazuri to 1/4 Marion)






Top the mixture (not the container) off with warm water





After allowing chow to absorb water, add chopped hay (yeah I said chopped hay) 





Stir mixture thoroughly...final consistency should be roughly the same as peanut butter cookie batter...if too wet...add more hay!





Form into a giant ball and set out for your monsters. As usual, Climber and Eggroll are first! They are always on patrol for food...any edible...it's theirs! Look at Aladar in the backgorund...all he cares about is the unusual winter sun!





Soon...all the little ones are on it!





And, eventually, His Royal Highness (as my wife calls him) shows up for his share! Notice how the little ones scat before he gets there?!?!





I've dispensed with anything store bought...and they can graze on grass at their leisure. I offer cactus every other day.

I realized how important long stem fiber is to them and we all know that young torts will NOT eat hay. Well...they do now!

Good luck and let me know your experiences with this!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 8, 2012)

I was scared to open this thread, I was expecting something else based on the thread title, but it looks like they enjoyed it.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Great idea! Can't wait to try this one out for our little monster!
(For the record, I too was scared to open this one at first for fear of what I'd see)


----------



## wellington (Jan 8, 2012)

I too thought this was some sick joke. After carefully opening this post, I see. 
Now thats a meat baaalla


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 8, 2012)

Love it, I am going to use that concept for our young ones!



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Love it, I am going to use that concept for our young ones!



*1). What is the RED dry chow?
2). What is type of hay do you use?*


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 8, 2012)

Whenever I attempt something like this, it gets trampled, mixed in substrate/dirt and spoils/molds.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 8, 2012)

pdrobber said:


> Whenever I attempt something like this, it gets trampled, mixed in substrate/dirt and spoils/molds.



Note he serves it on a concrete surface.

*O' by the way, Outstanding pictures.*


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 8, 2012)

yup! I might just try that


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 8, 2012)

ALDABRA MEATBALL MIX, LOL.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 8, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> pdrobber said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I attempt something like this, it gets trampled, mixed in substrate/dirt and spoils/molds.
> ...



Nothing gets by you Greg! The red chow is Marion Zoological Tortoise Diet. I think Coastal sells it on the Forum. I got it from an ex-colleague at SD Zoo. I use alfalfa, bermuda and timothy! I use the Jack LaLanne Power Blender to chop the hay...very efficient! The lawn is fescues and ryes...and I will be adding a cold-tolerant Bermuda this Spring! I'll keep you all posted on that! And yes! I ALWAYS feed on concrete, it helps keep the beak trim should they polish off the pile


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 8, 2012)

DeanS said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > pdrobber said:
> ...



Thank you, I will get some and try.


----------



## ascott (Jan 8, 2012)

Very fun...that looks like a big ole meatball when the youngins are chowing down and then when the big n gets there he totally dwarfs what use to look like a huge meatball....lol...as with everything else....it is all relative 

Very cool pics also...


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 9, 2012)

Fun recipe! Your torts are so lovely! Love the captions


----------



## DeanS (Jan 9, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ALDABRA MEATBALL MIX, LOL.



*ROTFLMMFAO!*


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 9, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ALDABRA MEATBALL MIX, LOL.



that is a lot of meatballs!

Grat pics Dean. They all look great


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 9, 2012)

Very cool, Im sure all of mine will enjoy this...


----------



## bakexlove (Jan 18, 2012)

Your torts are so neat, very creative tort culinary skills!


----------



## lucas339 (Jan 20, 2012)

great idea!! i am going to have to give this a shot! my guys hate mazuri so maybe ill mix something good in there to get them into it.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 20, 2012)

Love it!... even if the end mix does resemble some kind of elephant dung 

I'm just considering a Mediterranean version using Komodo and dried dandelion


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Jan 20, 2012)

That last picture is amazing  He is beautiful.


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 26, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Soon...all the little ones are on it!



LOL looks like Eggroll has a cig in his mouth. I'm weird for noticing.


----------



## Delta622 (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it okay for my 3 month old sulcata to eat this all the time? and other things of course, but I cant over do it can I?


----------



## Kyoki (Feb 28, 2012)

This is such a great idea. Before I was just chopping the hay until it was almost powder and sprinkling it over his mazuri. Don't know why I didn't think of this sooner, lol.


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 6, 2012)

my girls go crazy for this stuff thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Radiated (Apr 6, 2012)

My Radiated and PLoughshare love it!!!


----------



## BrookeB (Apr 11, 2012)

worked great with my 2 year old sulcata, my month old sulcata, and my 6 month leo... They cant eat enough of this, I think im going to try mixing in some graded cactus.. maybe they will like it more that way  got to try to make it fun and new every now and then


----------



## DeanS (Apr 11, 2012)

BrookeB said:


> worked great with my 2 year old sulcata, my month old sulcata, and my 6 month leo... They cant eat enough of this, I think im going to try mixing in some graded cactus.. maybe they will like it more that way  got to try to make it fun and new every now and then



I do that once in a while. I'll take a pad and run it through the food processor, literally, until it's gruel! It does liven things up...especially on those rare occasions when nobody wants cactus pads!


----------



## HtVic (Apr 12, 2012)

i am wondering what is the expire date for mazuri once you use it?


----------



## DeanS (Apr 14, 2012)

There should be a date on the bag...but WHO CARES! It ain't gonna last long enough to matter! If you're buying small bags, you can store it in the fridge! Why is there a 'd' in fridge when there is none in refrigerator?


----------



## UmakeMegiggle247 (Apr 17, 2012)

I love it, love the idea, love the pics. awesome


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 18, 2012)

My guys are gonna love me when I make this tonight


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 18, 2012)

I made use of what I got so I did mazuri with Timothy hay, I also mixed in a decent sized pinch of TNT and sprinkled some calcium in and they absolutely love it! and now they are eating there hay that they would have never touched otherwise!
Thank you for this recipe!!!


----------



## sheilaamistone1974 (May 25, 2012)

well, today I made this for my tort baby for the first time. I made way to much so I ended up giving some to my bearded dragons, (they aren't so sure about the stuff yet), my pot bellied pig who loved it, and my baby tort. he LOVED it. he sat their for a full 10 min. eating it. first time I have ever got grassland tortoise food in his belly. he even chose to eat the meatballs over eating his salad. are these meatballs, if I feed less (so it doesn't fill him up), able to be fed every day after he eats his salad?


----------



## dmmj (May 25, 2012)

It seems to be popular, and it is probably a good way of introducing hay into a picky eaters diet.


----------



## Paradon (May 25, 2012)

that actually looks good. Do I really have to add the Marion brand? I think Mazuri is already complete. I like the hay in their though. They do need a lot of fiber.


----------



## sheilaamistone1974 (May 25, 2012)

I don't have the Marion so I used 2 different dry tortoise foods along with the mazuri and the grassland.


----------



## Paradon (May 26, 2012)

Why use other brand when Mazuri is already well balanced?


----------



## KimandKarasi (May 26, 2012)

DeanS said:


> There should be a date on the bag...but WHO CARES! It ain't gonna last long enough to matter! If you're buying small bags, you can store it in the fridge! Why is there a 'd' in fridge when there is none in refrigerator?



Haha!! Threw in a brain buster there! XD I never bothered to notice that until you mentioned it! XD too funny!! And I agree with lushcious, it does look like Eggroll has a cig in her mouth, like "alright I'm full, time for a cig...." *walks away like a smooth operator * lol!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Aug 24, 2012)

KimandKarasi said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a date on the bag...but WHO CARES! It ain't gonna last long enough to matter! If you're buying small bags, you can store it in the fridge! Why is there a 'd' in fridge when there is none in refrigerator?
> ...



I kinda made this meatball this morning, but I used much more hay and grass compare to mazuri, and a bit hibiscus flower, leaves and opuntia. I just wish my torto consumes more fibers 

Well, he likes it. Thanks for the trick, he never like eating hay before


----------



## ColorfulTortoise (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the neat recipe. I'll have to try this recipe with my tortoise. I bet he will love it. By the way, I love the pics. They are amazing! You have beautiful sulcatas. :shy:


----------



## TestudoSardinia (Jan 15, 2013)

Boys compliments for beautiful specimens of ivory sulcata!
Turtles are beautiful!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Jan 15, 2013)

Its a meatabolla!!!


----------



## Amber_123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Your tortoises are adorable!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 8, 2013)

Add a little Raguâ€™ â€¦..â€œbachelor meal in a bottleâ€


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going to try it with my babies  always open to new ideas


----------



## DeanS (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't know how 'new' really...I've been doing it for three years...with GREAT success! Good luck!


----------



## Chinque (Feb 8, 2013)

I love your pics of your torts eating it--so cute!! Weird question: is it only for sulcatas, or can it be for Russians, too? Only asking, because I'm getting one soon and I would like to try it.


----------



## DeanS (Feb 9, 2013)

Chinque said:


> I love your pics of your torts eating it--so cute!! Weird question: is it only for sulcatas, or can it be for Russians, too? Only asking, because I'm getting one soon and I would like to try it.



It'd be perfect for Russians.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 9, 2013)

DeanS said:


> So...I'm sure you all remember when I introduced Tortoise Lasagne more than a year ago. Well, as time goes by, you acquire new knowledge and hone your craft. With that being said...I now introduce you to Tortoise Meatballs!
> 
> First you add tortoise chow (I prefer 3/4 Mazuri to 1/4 Marion)
> 
> ...


----------



## TortLuv (Feb 12, 2013)

I fed this to my 1 year old sulcata this weekend, and it's the first time he's ever actually eaten his hay!

I am so happy about this, thank you!


----------



## ayS (Feb 15, 2013)

DeanS, do you buy you Marion from someone who works at the zoo? Or they give them to you for free?


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mazuri is good for up to 9 months after opening. If you divide it up and freeze you should freeze in bags small enough to use in a weeks time and keep in fridge, or you run the risk of mold! I called Mazuri and this is what they told me. I hope it helps!


----------



## DeanS (Feb 17, 2013)

ayS said:


> DeanS, do you buy you Marion from someone who works at the zoo? Or they give them to you for free?



Not anymore! Somebody almost got in trouble...so now I get it from Marion direct...although I think I'm gonna start picking it up from John at coastalsilkworms.com ~ his shipping prices are a little better


----------



## tortallyinsane11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Little ones don't eat hay? Oh darn. Don't tell my little ones. I don't think they knew thatðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## sissyofone (Feb 19, 2013)

My little one eats hay also, but I do chop it really small for him.


----------



## L82lalaland (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow that's a lot of food bags... How long do they last you. Do you get it locally or shipped in?


----------



## DeanS (Apr 8, 2013)

I get the Mazuri locally...the Marion? That's starting to become a hassle...so since my animals are a little more finicky when I include the Marion...I'm going to phase it out as soon as this last bit disappears! And a bag of Mazuri lasts me about two months...give or take!


----------



## marcy4hope (Apr 8, 2013)

i remembered this "meatball" thread this weekend and used the idea to get my leopard and sulcata to eat their grassland tortoise food. they are both rather picky at times. so, i took the grassland tortoise and added mazuri, tnt with probiotics, a little spring mix, cactus and some squash. soaked it all until just moist and then blended it all in the food processor. served on a bed of spring mix, they chowed down and ate it all. love this idea for getting them to eat stuff they wouldn't normally.


----------



## Anthony P (Apr 8, 2013)

This is great stuff.


----------



## hturner (Apr 11, 2013)

I cant wait to make this! Your torts are beautiful!!


----------



## tortoise_man1 (Apr 11, 2013)

When I opened this post I thought it was going to be some evil joke but now I know otherwise


----------



## Sh3wulf (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm totally going to try this. Sourcing Mazuri in Ontario and then I will post how things go. Thanks for sharing and love, love, love the torts pictured


----------



## Sh3wulf (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry the pics are so dark. Wanted to say a huge thanks for this idea. Benny loves his mash and is actually eating hay as a result! Yeah.


----------



## Tortoise (May 28, 2013)

Sh3wulf said:


> I'm totally going to try this. Sourcing Mazuri in Ontario and then I will post how things go. Thanks for sharing and love, love, love the torts pictured



I get it shipped from Ren's Pet Depot in Ontario.
They sell by the lb or much much cheaper to buy a large bag full-I threw my bag in freezer.


----------



## hturner (May 29, 2013)

lushcious said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Soon...all the little ones are on it!
> ...



Thats funny!!!!


Would this be a good recipe for a red foot? Its probably in here somewhere!!


----------



## elpatron_jrz (Jun 12, 2013)

Were can I buy hay??? Kind of hard to find


I like the idea. I will try it asoon as I get a hold of hay lol


----------



## Sh3wulf (Jun 15, 2013)

For those in Durham Region, Ontario, Jackies Critters in Bowmanville and D&D Exotics in Oshawa are now both selling Mazuri. Just call ahead and they bring it in for you. Same cost as ordering online. FYI


----------

